# Town and Country cluster?



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

So this may be a stupid question, but I'll ask anyway. Has anyone put the new Town and Country gauge cluster in their Routan? Honestly, the cluster is my biggest complaint about my Routan. Oddly enough, the T&C cluster looks more VW than the Routan cluster.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Do you mean the "New" Town & Country cluster?









or the "Old" Town & Country cluster?








The Town & Country / Grand Caravan received a refresh last year, and the Routan didn't.

It doesn't look like their new one would even be compatible with their old one,
so I don't think that would work, and I think ours looks far better than their old one...








Actually I think their new one looks too retro... Might just be my taste though.

There are no stupid question (except in the MKIV forums), just stupid answers


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I believe they just basically flipped the order of the gauges between the Routan and the old T&C gauges. So, if the old T&C and the new T&C are interchangable, then I would think they would also be for the Routan. 

On my SE, I'd rather spend the cash to get auto headlights or the premium console.


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I meant the "new" cluster. Looks so nice to me. I dunno, I'm likely a bit daft.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

The new T&C cluster has a information center that is quite different, so I don't think they only changed the cluster...
And rest of the dash is so different you'd never get it to fit anyway.

As for you being a bit daft... that I can't say 
but no, it's not ugly, and taste is a personal thing.


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

Dammit! I LOVE it. The information center is very much like my Passat. Ah well, thanks for the info


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

801 said:


> The information center is very much like my Passat.


Here is a Passat... I can see the resemblance...








And I see where the Routan got it's buttons.


----------

